# French Curve Ruler



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Where's the most economical place I can order a french curve ruler? I want the clear plastic kind. High shipping really adds to the cost of a small item. My local Hancock's doesn't have them in stock. For those that have one, do you use it very much with your sewing?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

If you alter your patterns, a French curve is very helpful. Can Hancock's special order one for you?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

What about JoAnns? They have quite a bit of stuff online. Also try Clotilde.(sp?)

Elaine


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Katskitten said:


> What about JoAnns? They have quite a bit of stuff online. Also try Clotilde.(sp?)
> 
> Elaine


JoAnns and Clotilde do not have them. I'll ask Hancock's if they can get one for me the next time I'm in their store. I really hate to pay a lot for shipping on a small item. I guess I'm cheap.


----------



## frugalbunny (Jul 8, 2006)

Joann's has them. I don't know how to link, but they are #4917837 They are under five dollars. I wonder if you could just ask them to order one to their store and hold it for you? Hancock has them they are #454424. Maybe they could order it their store for you. Just a thought.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't have a JoAnn's nearby, but maybe Hancock's can get me one. Thanks!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

so to office depot, staples or Micheals. Usually comes in a 3 pack and the first thing to try is print your last name using one of the rulers. then try another. Find the one that is easy for 'you' to use.

Staedtler French Curve Set Set Of 3 by Office Depot

these are carried in the store.

HTH


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

If you're going to use the french curve for altering or drafting patterns, get one that's at least 12-24" long and be sure it's for pattern making, not the curly-cue ones made for crafting/architect drafting (the ones that others are posting about are the wrong type). The longer one is better, in fact. You won't be sorry you have a longer one, but it's a pain if it's too short! Ebay has good prices on them: 
french curve | eBay


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Karen, do you think this one is a longer one? Syling Design Ruler French Curve by Collins Item W-832 | eBay
I'm not seeing where I can send them a question.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Yes, it looks like it. The bottom picture by the description looks like the inch markings go up to at least 20". That's the type you want any way, especially if you'll be doing hip markings; and the curve on the ruler can connect just about any lines no matter what the angle or turns.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks Karen. This is the one I'm going to order. Gone are the days when I was a perfect size 10. I can't seem to buy clothes to fit anymore and the standard patterns don't fit me anymore either. I've been studying on altering patterns. It would be so nice to be able to sew my own clothes once again and them actually fit. This french curve ruler could be a good tool to use.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

You might keep checking as so many online stores have "sales" on shipping fairly regularly. Just keep checking with the sites. You might also try Overstock.com.


----------

